# Anyone just starting donor cycle with tx in Nov/Dec ?



## **Tashja**

New thread ladies.

If you want a list doing let me know.



T xx​


----------



## **Tashja**

The last post on the other thread was ....



wendie said:


> Good morning
> I had my scan yesterday and that was fine, so ready to go they will let clinic know tomorrow and then we wait. I also found out that i have polycystic ovaries which i didn't know, i cant think why this hasn't shown up before with the amount of scans that i have had?
> 
> Wendie


----------



## B777

Hooray!!! New thread!! Thanks Tash!!  

Wendie: Agree, very strange that you are dx with pcos now. Could it be from your previous txs? Sorry to hear that, hope it won't interfere with your cycle. 

Jamina: How are you? 

Kay:     

I'm feeling well today. DH came home so happy gal again. I was bad last night   as we opened a btl of bubbly and it got to my head really quickly! Drinking lots of water today to flush it out and 'cleanse' the liver again   Nothing else to report, moods better and skin feeling not to bad     Getting bored with teh wait though.

Hugs
Bea
xx


----------



## wendie

Good evening everyone
                              A new thread i hope we don't lose anyone from the old one,would be a shame as its great to know how you are all doing.
                          Bea how are you feeling?are you feeling happier with DH at home? Thinking about you Kay   
                          Susy you must be getting excited its getting nearer 
                    And i hope you are still there Jamina?


----------



## A-D

Hi all (and thanks for caring if I am still here)

I've been too far with you lovely ladies not to keep caring about your tx and we have an initial consultation in December, so I may yet be more justified at being on this thread!!  

Sorry I've been awol for a while, trying to get life sorted, but will definitely keep up to date now

love you all 
jamina 
xxxx


----------



## B777

Hi Jamina

Wow that was quick on the 1st consult!!    No time wasting for you!!  

Where in Spain is it? 
Bea xx


----------



## wendie

Good Evening  all
                                  I got the phone call today to say start taking prognova ( have i spelt that right? ) tomorrow, scan on the 15th and ET 2 to 3 weeks depending on my scan. its quick once it starts isn't it. How you doing Bea? i hope you enjoyed your bubbly you just need that now and again dont you , this thread is a bit quiet at the moment isn't it, speak soon Wendie


----------



## A-D

Bea, 
The clinic is in Alicante...looking forward to it now... If nothing else, we'll get a night in a nice hotel and I'll be able to drink vino this time as I won't be on any meds...wahey!

x j x


----------



## B777

Hi Jamina: I was at Alicante this sumer visiting a friend and she took me to a lovely outdoor lounge bar, it was lovely right next to the beach. I can get the address for you if you like.  

Hi Kay: Hope you're doing ok. Thinking of you..  

Hey Wendie... horray on starting the progynova,     I'd started on that last Tuesday.. watch out for those moods swings!!     

It's interesting to see how our tx are all slightly different. I had a scan b4 starting the progynova and I think I have one more scan b4 EC/ET. I've been reading on some of the posts that the scans are to read the thickness of the womb to make sure we are ready as recipents but when I look at my ultrasound report, it only reports on the number of follicles I have which doesn't make sense to me. Can anyone throw some light to what the scan/ultrasound is suppose to read? Should I be concered or am I making wrong assumptions? 

I am worried about how I'm being monitored. When I did my last IVF cycle, the doc put me on viagra for 3 days b4 EC bcos he said the blood flow to my womd was low. Now when I mentioned this to my new doc, he just said to take baby aspirin after ET without suggesting any further tests etc.. seems so blase about it!    and if I hadn't mentioned it to him, he probably wouldn't check my blood flow!! Very worried now.  

Bea x


----------



## A-D

Bea,
Would love the name of the bar...intend to have a lovely time, even if we're only there for 24 hours!

As regards your tx...I suspect the scan you had b4 progynova was a general one just to check functions. We had to have a day 2 scan before we could be accepted for tx abroad...maybe that was it? Your scan for lining thickness will probably come later. I had mine just days before we travelled out to Spain...that's when they see if the progynova has done its job I think.

Hope that makes sense and I'm sure if I've got it wrong, someone will correct me?  

xx jamina xx


----------



## wendie

Hi Bea 
                            I did ask why i was having my scan on Saturday and she explained that it was to check womb lining which should be very thin as just had AF,which it was 3 which was right,she also checked that there were not any polups or hidden nasties in the womb,and she said the second scan should be about day 9 after starting prognova to check womb lining has thickened to at least an 8 then report back to Alicante and wait, she showed me my ovaries that had no follicles as the Prostap stops that. Try not to worry to much I'm sure all our treatment is different lets hope we all get the result we want. wendie


----------



## Spaykay

HI GUYS! Can I join?   I may be doing my frosties in Dec! I hope my AF comes late though (still not here after BFN) as I want to go home for Christamas and need FET to be after 27th Dec. Don't mind missing new year though.

Wendie . good news on the dates

Jamina - woohoo, consultation soon

Thanks for hugs everyone, will write moere soon, still a bit beaten up.

Kay xxx


----------



## B777

Hi Kay.. .WELCOME BACK!!     

Thanks Wendie for reassuring me... I needed that. You're right, I shouldn't be 2nd guessing the experts should I. I just worry too much.   

Will keep you posted, my donor has her scan tomorrow, she's been on stims for 5 days. 

Bea


----------



## B777

Thanks Jamina for your feedback too. It really does ease my worries. My biggest fear it if this fails and then they'll discover that it's sthg that could have been prevented. I guess we are all fearful of that.  

Anyways, I did talk to the clinic and they are good with responding to all my concerns so I shouldn't complain.. 

Will get you the name of the bar as soon as I can get hold of my friend. 

G'night all....
Bea x


----------



## B777

My news for today. Donor had her scan and all went well. Shes got 14 follies on her right and 15 on her left ovary, most of them still under 9mm. Next scan for both of us is Monday and I increase progynova to 3x per day now. 

Wow... it's getting real and I think it has suddening dawned on me that I'm doing this. Am I really getting a DE!!? Getting nervous. Next week will be a big one. 

Take care everyone....
Bea x


----------



## SUSZY

hi guys 
sorry not been on here much but think you get my news via other posts
seems like its all progressing well here and good luck for monday Bea - you are so close to me and all those follies should produce lots of eggs!!!
kay - hi sweetheart hope the dates work out for your FET
wendie - good luck for scan on 15th (and being on the progynova i have been ok on it i think!) its getting close for you too
tash hope you are ok with your new born and thanks for the lovely message on my profile

eventually got the call they have been really busy, I rang the hossie and she said they would phone me soon.
anyway a different guy rang me and said they were still in the lab and he did not have the notes in front of him but there were 
5 good embyros 1 Grade 1 and 4 grade 2 the remaining were slightly lower and it was fine for blast and he has booked me a 2pm slot on Monday.  I asked if he would phone later and he said no or tomorrow and he agreed in the end to phone me about midday tomorrow.  I think they must be really snowed under there.
I pressed for further info but he said they only change every six hours but they were apparently happy not to tell me anything more til monday perhaps not even til the transfer??  I asked if there were more grading like a b c but he said not but am sure i have seen this info, anyway am going to have a search on here to see.  sorry its taken me a while to post had a friend pop around who has recently emigrated to spain so it was lovely to see her then decided to speak to my dad who not spoken to for more than a week or so.  I feel I m so emersed in this that sometimes forget there is a world outside Ff and my tx.
The weather is appalling just raining and windy so glad I am inside and not having to do the school run
take care everyone and hope you are all ok as well.
love Susie


----------



## wendie

Hi everyone
                                Good to have you back Kay i have been thinking about you  and it all sounds good for you Bea, good luck i am feeling very down its that Progynova stuff isn't it  i cant believe how quickly that affected me, my dear friend went to the pharmacy to collect the script for Progynova and the pharmacist was unhappy to let her have it because of the strength of the dose and rang the consultant at LFC to make sure it was correct.


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi girls 
sorry have not been on for a while, had a one of my BF's come over from UK to visit so been a bit hectic. Also had massive bust up with my DS!!! Again. Oh well   

Anyhow,
just catching up on everyone's news, KAY glad you are starting FET soon.  Bea and Wendie, was reading your posts on scans and womb lining etc. I had mine yesterday Day 10, it was 10 mm he was really pleased, so my FET is on tues 13th depending on if they survive!!!!     Have been taking oastradiol ( same as progynova) 3 times aday so I guess it must have worked!!

Jami - so pleased you are still here. Alicante sounds good...   

Anyone heard from Yonny
Suzy good news with your embies Good Luck for monday?   
Well done Angie  

Starting the bottybombs tonight...... Whoopee   
LOL 
Angel x


----------



## B777

Hi Wendie: Progynova affected me on day 2 I thnk... yes, I got really down but it will go away I promise!!    How much are you on exactly?? I started on 2mg and now I'm taking 6mg a day and I don't feel my moods as much but think I'm getting bloatted and slighty spotty 

Hi Angel!! My goodness, your tx is so close to us.....great news on the scan. What are bottybombs?? 

Hey Suszy... You must be uber excited and anxious. 5 embies and more sounds wonderful. I've also seen grading of abc's somewhere. Maybe you should speak to someone else wh'll have more time for you. Keep pushing hon... it's your right to have this information! 

You mean... there is a world outside of tx & FF? oh!!!!    
Bea x


----------



## SUSZY

Hi girls
hope you are ok

bea- you made me smile with your oh thre is a world out thre, its so easy to forget that and I have been so out of it this week, i am sure people think i have gone really antisocial!  Bea you made me laugh again with your bottom bombs they are the pessaries cylcogest and you put them up the front or back passage which ever you prefer and they are full of progesterone to send messages to your brain to get ready for preg or something like that.  i took them when we did IUI so remember them, you are supposed to take morn and night and I started the day before EC but again only knew because read notes and had asked at a previous time.

wendie - like bea i got really down on day 2 and then it improved again and to be hones i feel fine, and also over all the tx i have lost a few pounds rather than gained it which is weird esp as not excerising perhaps because muscle heavier ?? not sure but have been pleasantly surprised by the effects of the drugs.  I think its been much worse for poor angela though.  i was taking 6 tablets and now am taking 4 2mg 

angelkj - good to have you back and hope you enjoyed your friends visit and you really have moved along quick and we are all so close, glad the scan went well and good luck tues and we are going to be on the 2ww together - great!!
sorry not heard from yonny, know she posts on over 40s board so you could have a look there, sometimes people just not up to postig yet.

kay - let us know when have more news re fet

jamina  hope you are ok

had good new re embieshe said we had 7 good ones and had done our research
10 cell x 1  grade 1
9 cell x 1 grade 2
8 cell x 4 (one poor, one I think he said grade 1 and 2 Grade 2)
6 cell x 2 grade 3
5 cell x 1 grade 3
4 cell x 2

all schedule to get to blast on Monday at 2pm and thy will call us in the morning on monday
apparently blast is 100 cell! 

We are really pleased with this and its nice to know about the others, also the eggs that did not fertilise or were immature are all still in the dish and will only get discarded after ET - its sad to think of these eggs and any of the fertilised ones that are not going to be good enough to freeze being discarded especially after all Angela has been through but I think its what happens.

I am relieved as was concered like Ang how it went from 20 to 11 to 5 but now we know the others are developing jst not as fast and that sometimes it equals out.  I actually feel more emotional now than before.

will keep you posted

good luck

love

susie


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi all

wow, yes suzie we will be on 2WW together.....   not looking forward to that but anyhow have season 3 of desperate housewives to watch and some good books.... Great news about your embies, well done to angie she did well!  

Bea, Suzy is correct Bottybombs are the pessaries. Without enough progesterone baby won't latch on. I take 3  a day, and a few hours after I started taking them I was The Witch Troll from Hell    , have been all day... DH is taking it pretty well though.   

Wendie - feeling pretty ok with the prog, aside from being extremely tired and sleepy all the time.  it's these bloomin things (bombs) that really are a mare, had loads of insomnia last time too I seem to recall... How I look forward to that with great anticipation....

Stickies to all    

A x


----------



## wendie

I agree Angel, botty bombs are the cause of so many bizarre bodily changes, i think the worse thing for me is they made me feel very pregnant,very tired, big boobies that were very tender, oh the joy  I have 4 boxes ready to start in a couple of weeks
                                    cant wait      wendie


----------



## B777

aha... I have boxes of them bombs too, just didn't realise they can also go in the back door!!    

Don't really remember how I felt when I was on it as it was so long ago and I usually don't get that far.. oh well, I guess it'll be sthg I'll look forward to, even with all the emotions that comes with it. Thats for the heads up gitls. I'm plannig on getting season 2&3 of 24 to get me pass the 2ww. Hopefully all that excitement will take my mind off over analysing every feeling my body is going thru' (which I know I'll do!). 

Will let you know what happenes at tomrrows scan. 
Bea


----------



## **Tashja**

Hello ladies !!!

Just checking in to make sure everyone is ok  

Any problems or if anything needs doing drop me a PM !! 

Hope everything is going smoothly for everyone !!

T xx


----------



## wendie

Hi Girlie's
                          Bea I'm afraid it is the back door with the botty bombs  you can use the front door but defiantly back door b4 ET then its up to u, i have always been advised to use the back as it gets into the system quicker and less discharge, Goodness we have some lovely subjects on this thread  I blame you Angel but love the name Botty Bombs i had a little snigger to my self as i was sorting out my meds!
                                            Wendie


----------



## B777

oh my, oh my, oh my.......... eeeks the back door!!     NOBODY has ever mentioned this to me!!    I have to investigate. I can't beleive this....  You're right, just checked my report, I do need to take them the day b4 ET, all 6 of them... goodness gracious me!  

Thanks Wendie for theclarification.     

Hi Tash: As you can see, we aredoing very well here!   Hope you are well.  

Well, off to count my bombs, I'm sure the box just says consume by oral or 'front door'.. Oh what fun we are having.....  
Bea x


----------



## Angel KJ

Evening girls,

I think that back door/ front door depends on the clinic. The 1 I was at b4 says back till ET then front after, but this one says front for the whole nine yards!!!!   

Going thru panty liners like they're going out of fashion....    sorry I know that was abit TMI....

Tash thanks for the new thread, hope you and bambino are doing well  

A x


----------



## Angel KJ

P.S  Good Luck for Tmrw Suzy, will be thinking of you and lurve the new pic you have...    

A X


----------



## **Tashja**

*For a special FF DE'er SUSZY*


 Hope ET goes well today and remember PUPO, PUPO, PUPO  

T xx​


----------



## A-D

Suzsy and Ang - already said it on the other thread, but again won't hurt      

Botty bombs? Angel...what a way with words you have! (incidentally, I was always told front or back door, whatever felt more comfortable...i think either's fine)

love to all
xx jamina xx


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi girls,

Well done SuZY PUPO AT LAST!!!!!!  

Well girls am off tmrw to pick up my embies, let's hope they survive the defrost!!!   

LOL

Anj x


----------



## B777

Best of luck today Angel!!  Hope all embies defrosted well and you are PUPO too        

Suszy:       

Hi Jami.. good to know on the front/back door option. Think I'll stick with front TMI!!!    

A quick update, scan yesterday went well. I lining is 11.8 and my donor has 32 follies of all sizes. It sounds like such alot so I asked the lab of the danger of overstimming her and they said it didn't matter as she is not getting the transfer!? Is this correct ladies? Doesn't sound quite right to me and I'm worried for my donors health. Donor has another scan tomorrow and then EC will either be this Friday or Saturday. 

Love the graphics Tash, those cats are just fab!

Wendie: hi hon.. how're you feeling today?   

Kay: Hope you're well, did you get your dates for FET confirmed?   

Hugs to all
Bea


----------



## Milly40

Hi ladies,
          could I join you all as I have now from today officially got a donor..... just waiting for AF......I know everyone on this thread....great to see all the names I know and love...  

    Love Milly


----------



## B777

HI MILLY!!!!!! 

WELCOME!      

Congrats on the donor.  
Bea x


----------



## Milly40

Thanks Bea for the lovely welcome. Love all the smilies etc.....good news on all those follies...not long now until ET wow.......when it happens its all systems go heh..... 

  Love Milly


----------



## Spaykay

Just apologised on other thread for abandoning you guys, having a hard time with people management, self managemetn and time managemaent at the mo.....am knackered. Glad so many people are on their way to being PUPO!

Ang - good luck with the defrost

Susie - PUPO YAY

Bea - thanks for rememebreting me....next AF I do FET. 

Just spoke to doc and I said how sad he felt and he said that he was very sad toooo AWWWWWW...

Kay xxx


----------



## wendie

Wow its all happening on our thread isnt it, Bea thats great news,how exciting have you had any thoughts on how many you want to go back? i think the donor should be fine,as once she has had egg collection its all finished and her ovaries should go back to normal. I hope thursday or friday i should have some idea when my donor should have her egg collection.Milly welcome again i am sure i have wished you luck on the other thread, but as we all know you can never have enough luck   , Suzy are you resting with your feet up? i hope everyone else is ok?
                             Wendie


----------



## **Tashja**

To Anj



Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Hopefully you're PUPO by now 

T xx​


----------



## Guy

Hi Everyone,

Can I join you?  I am scheduled for ED in St. Petersburg on December 9.  All I want for Christmas is a BFP!!!  I had a shot of Dipherline Depot on Monday, which actually wasn't too painful and but has made me a bit full of beans.  First scan is next Friday, November 23.  So I will be wishing on the turkey's wishbone on November 22nd.  (I'm American by birth but living here for ages with English DH.)

I had no special instructions on botty bombs but read on website of drug supplier that they are for the front entrance, so will be watching the discussion with interest!

Best wishes to everyone


----------



## Milly40

girls,
good wishes needed for all you lovely ladies....  
*Angelk-* sorry Im a bit late with this Ang.....hope the ET went well and youre resting up and stocking up on loads of protein....          
*Suszy-* sorry to you too Suszy...feel bad  .....lots of luck on your 2WW and hope you are also resting up and chilling.....it all seems to have crept up on us and here we are.....                 
*Kay-* great news about going for FET in Dec whey heyyyy.....good on you for getting on with it....at least your little embies wont be hanging around so to speak...  you are so strong and determined you give me strength..  your Dr sounds lovely saying what he did arhhhhhhhhh
*Wendie-* thanks for the welcome...wow not long for you too any dates yet.....its so exciting for you.....fingers crossed...    
*Bea-* how are you hun....hope your donor is ok....hows she doing....EC fri or sat wow.....so next week it will all be happening....        
*Guy-* hello and welcome to this cosy thread....glad you have a date..hope it all works out for you hun...best Xmas pressie ever ...     
*Jammy-* how ya doing hun....any more news from Alicante...fingers crossed for you too......    
Well girls...felt very emotional yesterday after hearing the news of a donor...kept wondering what she might look like and having lots of dreams about babies...that Im sitting on a bed in maternity holding my baby......looking down on her...yes a girl dont know why..  at the same time Im soooo excited and just want to get everything going......DP has been very quiet on the whole matter, but he said he is scared for me..arhhhhhh
Anyway....must dash....damn boiler is broken and the engineer is coming soon to fix it...better hide all my drugs lying around...  

Love and hugs Milly


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls,

Tash -  Thanks everso for the lovely graphics........... Unfortunatly don't have good news for you    
None of my frosties survived, 1 did but it didn't cleave...   
Oh well on to plan G !!!!!  will be seeing doc on monday...  

Millie -  So so happy for you       at last a donor.

Suzy -   

Bea - Great news on your sccan, major bumper crop!!!     

Kay - FET, will it clash with       ?

Guy - Welcome to the thread  sweetie  

Wendie -  

Jami - a special    to you  X

Off to make DH's supper ......

Thanks girls    Angel x


----------



## Milly40

So sorry Ang......I was so hoping for you this time...never give up hope you will get there....  

  Love and hugs Milly xx


----------



## B777

Hey Angel   

So so sorry to hear the bad news, what a huge let down.   Hope you'll feel better by Monday when you see your doc for your next steps. Stay strong sweetheart, we're all here for you.        

Milly: It's lovely to have you on here. Your posts just brightens up everything  

Guy: Welcome!!   

Kay: Good to hear from you. Take it easy hon, you sound really stressed and over-committed.     

Wendie: I think we will have 2 put back but I guess it'll depend on the quality. The doc prefers 2 but given my age, I can push for 3 if I want to. We'll see. 

Jami & suszy:    

After another donor scan today, we are going for EC this Friday!! (Wendie: could be same day as your EC!) She's taking the Ovitrelle tonight and another bw tomorrow to check it worked. I'm very excited, nervous still. I would guess ET will be on Monday. I now have to get busy organising hotels as we need to be at the hospital for 8am. We have 33 follies today, at least 5 of them are too mature (methinks). Still abit worried for her (esp. after what Angela wrote on the other thread), again the lab guy says she'll be fine. Think I'll go and google donor & OHSS for my own peace of mind. 

Hope I haven't missed anyone. Big hugs to all  
Bea x


----------



## Spaykay

Thanks to all the ladies who wrote me notes in there super wooper posts.

Ang - I posted on the other thread but again want to say I'm soooooo sorry,  , and yes, FET will probably calsh with Christmas. I was supposed to fly home for Crimbo, but unless my AF really delays (which it did when I needed it to come early but didn't when I wanted it to stay away!), I'll be alone with DH for Christmas, oh well, won't moss bro's wedding in Dec though at least! BTW, what's cleave?

Milly - so gald you got  a donor

Guy - welcome

Bea - hello

Others, have cracking headache so no more posts today, sorry, but I love you all

Kay xxx


----------



## wendie

Hi everyone 
                        Angel I'm so sorry,try to stay strong which i really do know is easier said than done   
                              Bea lots of luck and use you time out there to try and relax,and i hope you will have some frosties to,i dont think mine will be over the weekend but i will be thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck.   
                                  Wendie


----------



## SUSZY

Evening girls 

guy- welcome and good luck for your tx.

Angelkj - so sorry sweetheart,have posted on the other thread to but thinking about you and feel so much for you  thanks for the support

Bea - good luck for friday, it comes around quickly doesn't it really hope it goes well and you get lots of eggies  

Wendie- good luck for ec on friday

jami - hope you are ok 

tash - thanks so much for your wonderful good luck message

kay- your dr sounds really nice and good luck for FET 

milly - bet you must be so excited about your donor!! good luck  

Thinking of buster 
Right girls for the bottybombs debate
I have only ever put them in the front door!and must admit have not read the instuctions probably this time but remember from last year and the main thing I remember is they said if poss lie down after you have done it so tend to do morning and night when still in bed and that way you don't get as much discharge so thats what I try to do.  I also started them on the Tuesday before the Monday ET obviously it was originally going to be friday.  hope that helps, probably best to read the instuctions again and or ask the clinic


----------



## Angel KJ

Morning Girls


Thanks so much for your words of support, you are a rock for me and I love you all for it!!!  

Cleave Kay darling, means that after the embies have thawed out they let them divide again (cleave) to make sure thay are developing properly..... 

Wendie an Bea - will be thinking of you both on friday...   and Suzy - hope you are taking it easy...  

Lots of love to everyone else and thank you.     
Looking forward to going to Uk in a couple of weeks for   !!!   

Happy Thursday
A X


----------



## wendie

Hi everyone 
                                    Had a good scan today 8.9  now just need to sit back and wait for phonecall to tell me when EC is could be tomorrow could be 2 weeks what will be will be 
                              Feeling a bit tired and frazzled today, i hope everyone is ok? bea you must be packed and on your way by now   
                                              Wendie


----------



## B777

Hi Wendie

OMG!! I am sooooo tense!!! Yes, getting ready to leave tonight and EC is for tomorrow. My donor had her final blood test today and her E2 is 3811 which is good and not OHSS (thats what the lab tell me). I'm relieved. phew. 

Well done on the scan       Hope you'll get the call soon!!    

Will pop back in on Sat. and update everyone. 

Bea xx


----------



## Spaykay

Bea - all the best for tomorrow hun.

Kay xxx


----------



## Milly40

Bea, 
    you might not get in this in time but lots and lots of luck and positive vibes for tomorrow hun.....
            
    

  Love and hugs Milly


----------



## SUSZY

Bea - hope you are feeling calmer and so good luck for tomorrow    will be thinking about you, so relieved re your donor not having ohss. good luck darlking


B777 said:


> OMG!! I am sooooo tense!!! Yes, getting ready to leave tonight and EC is for tomorrow. My donor had her final blood test today and her E2 is 3811 which is good and not OHSS (thats what the lab tell me). I'm relieved. phew.
> 
> wendie - well done on your scan and good luck for tomorrow too sweetheart - how amazing both of u on same day
> 
> angel and milly - you are such sweethearts
> Buster is amazing she has just left me the most lovely message on denewbies despite what she must be feeling.
> have had mad day with taking ds to a&e with a bump on his head and they could not get hold of us at first, anyway he is ok now but lucky dh was with me and he told me to keep calm (i tend to panic) so he warned me so i had some rescue remedy otherwise i would have flipped when I saw him it was huge!
> also been reading lots of test results and there is loads of negatives which not good.
> I so wish we did not all have to go through this.
> I have been feeling positve despite no symptoms.
> Take care girls and good luck to the ECers and keep us posted
> love
> susie


----------



## wendie

Hi Suszy
                                I have tried to send you a PM but you have so many your inbox is full  i wanted to thank you for sending me the lovely message and good luck, but i have only had my scan done and am waiting to hear abou EC, I am sending you a big kiss    for remembering everyone and making them feel welcome on these threads, and i hope you are taking good care of those little embies.                            Wendie


----------



## **Tashja**

*Dear Bea*





*T xx*​


----------



## SUSZY

hi girls

wendie - hi and no worries re good luck I thought you thought you might have ec friday or perhaps it was next week, I should know with these scans shouldn't I?  My in box is full as don't want to delete any of angleas messages!! also I keep them from last year so I can see how people are doing that I used to write to but do need to sort it again.  good luck again on the wait re EC!

Bea - thinking of you hope it has all gone well and look forward to hearing how it went.

tash - hi sweetheart

kay - hi hope you are doing ok

angelkj have left you a long message on other thread

have a good weekend
take care
love
susie


----------



## B777

Hi Ladies

Thank you *ALL* so much for your well wishes!!    It's so wonderful to have you have here for me.

We got 21 eggs! All went as planned, I was stressed and donor is recovery. She was in quite a bit of pain and stayed at the hospital till late afternoon. We didn't get home till very late so we were all exhausted. I haven't heard from donor today yet, will check-in on her.

Now, the clinic won't let me speaking to the embryologist until day3!!! Can you beleive that! I was so disappointed. They said they won't check in on the embryos until tomorrow so I'll try to call and see if I can get anywhere.

They initially had me for transfer on day 3 but I saidi I like to be considered for day 5 too but I won't know till day3 so it's all really very late minute.

I'm getting anxious. If they call me on Monday and ask me to make the decision to do day3 or 5 transfer, I wouldn't know what to say. I'm conflicted as I don't want to loose any embies and feel that if they are to grow to blasts, they'll do that anyways if they're tsfrd on day 3!? But, blasts having higher success rates. .... Confused. 

Does anyone know what the success rate % is for blasts as compared to day 3 embies?

Gotta run, sorry its all about me!! will be back later for personals.
Cheers
Bea x


----------



## Spaykay

Bea - wow, 21 is fab hun

Suszy - how's the wait going hun? Your blasts sounded great.

how's everyone else going. I'm recovering.

Kay xxx


----------



## Angel KJ

Great news Bea....... what a fab crop..... good luck for ET>>>
can't help you with actual statistics.... but I think blasts are better... Drowned Girl is always good for that sort of stuff..  

T - Sadie is beautiful BTW  

Good luck Wendie too  

I know i shouldn't be on this thread anymore but just wanted to wish u luck girls

A X


----------



## SUSZY

Evening Girls
hope you are having a good saturday night.

Bea - wow 21 is great and hope that the donor recovers soon - as you know it took Ang a few days to get back to normal.  I got most of my info and idea about blasts from following Drowned Girls story and looking at her blog and research on here from a while ago - I don't really know any % sorry but when dh did ask the embrologlogist he said that could be 5-10% more chance of acheiving preg but there is the risk of only 40% making it. (and no guarantees) I think they will only consider blast if you have enough eggs and if you do then they will let you.  They say that blasts have more chance but no guarantees but also that the embie is better inside you so its all very confusing!
I am surprised they have not phoned you to say how many have fertilised but there must be a good reason adn every clinic seems to be different- We had EC wed and got the call on Thursday to say 11 have fertilsed (rate is 70%) then on Friday to say we had five good ones and to  make sure all was ok to have transfer on Monday other wise they would have called me in that afternoon.  I asked for an extra call on the Sat as was worried we might lose some and was very interested then of course we got the call monday.  Anyway tomorrow is not too long to wait, it is one of the hardest parts and its hard to know what to do for the best.  I just knew if we had enough eggs I wanted to go to blast but as you can see from this website people get bfps from at whatever stage they go back in.  Good luck sweetheart and let us know how you get on.

wendie = any more news on Ec is it going to be Monday good luck sweetheart and hope you are having a good weekend.

angelkj = sweetheart you know with this web site anyone can come on any thread = its lovely to hear from you and do hope you are doing well.

well the waiting is ok sometimes feel very positive and then sometimes think its not going to work
I was reading in my book again this morning and it said that women sometimes start to feel symptoms from now and if the blasts have implanted and released the hcg it can be detected a week before af is due which got me thinking about testing early which I had not thought off before!!  I have been ok but do think next week is going to be hard and also think I am having to wait a bit longer than some to test. anyway enough of me take care girls and good luck wendie and bea
love
susie


----------



## **Tashja**

Angel - As mod I am making you honorary Nov/Dec girl !!!

T xx


----------



## Milly40

Hi girls,
        just a quickie, been to work all day, very bad day dont ask.....  this is just a quickie as Im sooo tired...so much going on with you all...will do personals tomorrow as I am off......   Suszy thanks for the kind words...you always remember everyone....you do such lovely posts..like Ang has said and I have said in the past I too would love to meet up with all you girls sometime.....  I know everyone couldnt make it but it would be fantastic.......   
just to up date you all My AF arrived today while I was at work...had to let Barcelona know...long story....will tell you later....but Ive started the estradiol patches and then I have to have a scan on Friday.........  to check my lining......ooh errr......  but Im at work all day    so I will have to maybe get one of the Drs to do it for me...will have to tell them why    and its all going to be stressful as I'll have to sneak in before all the staff come in on their shift.....   then ET maybe about 3 weeks after that........OMG......seems to be all going very quick all of a sudden...... 
Must go and get some sleep soon......trying to catch up with everyones news.....please dont take offence  by the me post, but I find its so difficult working shifts and trying to keep up with you all ...........good luck to Bea and Wendie......Et soon my lovelies....   

    Love and hugs Milly


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Angel:   So sorry honey...and well done for your positive attitude...you're a star and we love you lots xx
Bea: Hope all's going well and you're holding up under the pressure of waiting...21 is a bumper crop, so feeling hugely positive for you xx
Milly: great to see you on this thread...i know what you mean about keeping up...I struggle too! 
Kay: How you bearing up honey?  
Wendie, Suzy, Tashja - hi all! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone
xx jamina xx


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls,

Tash - thanks for that, it really put a big smile on my face   

Saw Doc today I will start again in Jan with some new free range eggies!!!    so came back laden down with yummy "witch troll from hell" inducing drugs  !!!!! 


Millie - sorry   to hear about your c**p day sugarpuff I really don't know how you do it Hang in there sweetie...  

Bea -   for tmrw lovey  
Wendie -    for you too not sure when your ET is  

Suzy -          so enjoying yours and Anj's diary  
Jami -  

LOL to everyone else
A x


----------



## B777

Hello Angel, Jamina, Wendie, Millie, Suszy, Kay..... 

Thanks for your wishes girls... 

Just a very quick update. I got the call this morning at 8.30am to confirm I AM having a day 5 transfer today!! I'm still kept in the dark on the number and quality of the embryos but will know soon enough when I get there. I did feel quite calm over not knowing once I'd realised they really are NOT going to tell me ( their reason being they don't want to get our hopes up!!). DH &I were very positive last night (even though we knew we could get a call to say none of the embbies made it), I sneaked in a half glass of wine, I know bad, bad...   but hey, I need to reward myself for getting this far and we talked about where we'll have the baby room. Our flat is quite small, so it will take some logistcal strategy. Anyways, still a long way to go but it's nice to let our dreams run openly once in a blue moon. 

Well, I'm all nervous again so I need to calm my head and get ready to go. Hope I can get a taxi, this transportation strike is REALLY an inconvenience! 

My ET should be around 2-3pm...... fingers crossed, gulp! 

 to all. 
Bea x


----------



## **Tashja**

Dear Bea

It all sounds like excellent news  
    

Praying for good news in a couple of weeks for you



T xx​


----------



## wendie

Thinking of you Bea


----------



## Guy

Hi Everyone,

I've been working, working, working, but taking a break from marking essays to check in.  Bea, hope it all goes well.  It's exciting, isn't it girls, to hear that someone is finally on their way!

A quick query.  I'm downregging at the moment but Aunt Flo hasn't arrived, and I'm due to have my first scan on Friday.  Do I cancel the scan and wait for AF to start? If the schedule gets disrupted this way -- is the cycle abandoned?  

I have, of cours,  e-mailed the doc  (I'm having ED in St. Petersburg) but haven't yet had a reply so in the meantime if anyone has some quick advice, it would be appreciated.  

I need to go back and catch up with everyone's doings.  Hope you're all well.
Tomorrow is Thanksgiving but I'm a lecturer and teach and am forgoing the feast to keep to my 'get fit for pregnancy' diet.  Boring!!! (and DH is in France on business no doubt eating and drinking well!)


----------



## Spaykay

Bea - how'd it go, sorry I missed the roll up to ET

Guy - you can still have a scan and they should be able to tell you if AF is near! My AF was well late (like about 2 weeks!  ) but the docs got around it. Talk to the docs and don't panic (easy to say I know!)

Kay xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Guy - Suszys AF hadnt arrived when she had her scan ..... it wasnt actually due cos they were going by my dates... anyway it just meant that we had to down reg for an extra week to give us some leaway. Its cos once the donor starts on stimms she cant be delayed, when the eggs are ready theyre ready. If the recipient wasnt ready when the donor was they would still do ec and freeze the eggs.

Bea - i hope today went well sweetheart xxx

I hope everyone is well, lots of love Ang xx


----------



## SUSZY

hi girls
thanks for support and lovely words
just a quickie tonight feel quite tired - had a mixed day and had a bit of a downer this pm thinking it had not worked but am trying to keep myself busy the next couple of days. also found out my ex boyfriends mum who I still keep in contact with who had my dog for 8 years and  the dog died a year last May leaving her lonely in the day - they no longer live on tthe farm- then her husband got ill and died in Aug and she wrote to me today to tell me her grandaughter who in her mid 20s who had a kid when she was 15 was found dead on the settee on 4th nov (dont know how or why) but I am reeling I just cannot believe so much sad stuff can have happened to one family and the poor lady is so lonely and was looking after her elder sons (the one who just lost his daughter) has taken the dog back - i just feel so bad for her.

Ang - nice to see you on here sweetheart

Bea - so good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed - sure they will be doing really well 

guy good luck with the scan - they can even scan you with af I think!

wendie 0- any news i wil pop over and have a check good luck

angel - great news about the Dr an starting in jan - good luck sweetheart and glad you are enjoying the diary.

jamina - hi hope you are ok

milly glad things are moving along so nicely - must be weird to ask one of the drs at work to check your lining and then be working side by side with them - handy though but embarrasing !! good luck sweetheart - sorry you have such long hard days at work - you are amazing

kay and yonny - hope you ok

mithcie and wannabe hope you ok sweethearts

tash- hope you are doing ok

love to anyone i have missed

take care everyone and good luck bea and wendie

love

susie


----------



## B777

Hello lovely ladies

I got ONE excellent blast transferred, so I am now PUPO!!!  

I had 17 fertilised embies and from that as of yesterday we got 7 blasts. The embryologogist and the doc decided to put back the very best one. They said adding another does not increase my chances of success but only for twins. So one it is. They will know how many blasts are freezable today. I was so nervous I forgot to ask for their grades    but this clinic is not very open to giving this information either. 

My first blood test is next Wednesday 28 (13dpc), 30 & 02 for progesterone and HCG. So it's only a week to go b4 I start testing which seems forevere already. 

I wasn't planning on starting a 2ww diary but think I will just to keep me sane. 

Tash: Thanks so much for the wonderful stars and prayers, I love it. 

Suszy: Hope you're feeling more positive today. IT is so hard isn;t it?? You're nearly there hon...stay calm and positive ( yep... I know, easier said then done).              

Angela: Thanks hon... lovely to see you on here. Are you 100% recovered from yr bumper EC? 

Hi to Milly, Millie, Kay, Jamina, Wendie, angel, hope you gals are well and having happy thoughts. 

Happy Thanksgiving eveyone!
Bea xx


----------



## Spaykay

Bea - wow, well done you.  

Suzy - that poor poor woman, how terrible. Hope you're still feeling strong hun. When so you test again?

Hope everyone's well, I'm knackered and insane at the moment!

Kay xxx


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls,

Bea - How Fantastic, that is brill news PUPO at last.....Good luck with the dreaded  ......

Wendi - good luck to you too sweetie...hope alls well...

Ang - lovely to see you on here...  

Suzy- no wonder you were feeling down sweetheart.... That poor woman.   a big   

Big hugs to everyone else...

  
A x


----------



## SUSZY

just a quickie

bea well done bea on your ET and being PUPO and keep your PMA - the first few days week are great and you only have 8 days to wait!

wendie- any news you have gone quiet hope all is ok with you.

ang - thanks for your kind comments as ever

kay -thanks

have to go now girls and sort ds out
might test tomorrow as had bit of blood this morning and not feeling very optimistic and fed up of having to test to late

take care

love
susie


----------



## Angel KJ

Suzy -            ...

spotting could be a good thing , don't lose hope...  



A x


----------



## wendie

Hi Girls 
                          I hope everyone is OK, i still haven't had any news of EC so i got the clinic to inquire for me and Donor is not ready for EC yet will be next week, i really feel i should be doing something but i cant book flights or anything until we know what day things are happening  i shall just have to be patient and wait 
                                    Wendie


----------



## Spaykay

Wendie -  

Kay xxx


----------



## Milly40

Hi Girls,
*Danni-* so sorry to hear your news hun...    
*Wendie-* how are you...  its so hard being patient when you just want to get on with things...  but your time is nearly here...hang on in there...   
*Kay-* how are you my lovely....hope youre not working too hard...how is Willy...he looks very cute.....any more thoughts on Tx and what you will do......  
I Had a scan today only a week after the patches...my lining was 2.1 NO WHERE NEAR ready.. 
but they said that is a normal lining for day seven of my cycle.....so another scan on tues and Ive had to increase the patches to three now...  will definitely go loopy now..  

Sorry no more personals..work been sooo busy...  love to all

Milly


----------



## B777

Morning girls

Well I'm up bright and early this morning and eagerly waiting to hear of Suszys news. I really hope it'll be the news we all want to hear -- a big fat P!! Suszy, I have everything crossed for you -- GOOD LUCK!

Hi Wendie: Yes, the wait is awful. I didn't know my transfer date till day 3! It was crazy, I was near breakdown, didn't know how many embryos, nothing. Everything worked out but I was on the travel websites checking times, costs etc constantly and ended up booking a flexible ticket at the last minute. I'm sure your clinic won''t be anywhere as bad as mine. Hang in there hon... enjoy the excitement!  

Hi Kay:  

Hi Guy: Hope your concern have been answered. Welcome!  Let us know how you're doing 

Hi Millie: The scan is good, I was at 2.5mm for my first and ended with 11.8, 2 weeks later so you're well on your way    

So, today is 9dpo and feeling fine. My symptoms that I had (twinges, aches) are pretty gone and I just have a very slight slight dull feeling. Trying my best not to over analysis everything and taking life easy. I went to a thanksgiving dinner on Thursday (day after transfer) and it was so hard when everyone was drinking, lots of wine & bubbly flowing and there's me with my exciting sparkling water, it's especially hard for me as I'm never one to turn down a glass or two     

I am very grateful and want to give thanks that I have this amazing opportunity to be PUPO, to be able to enjoy taking these fews days to rest and most of all, for my beautiful donor and loving DH. I would never have had this chance without them.  

Going to meet a girlfriend for lunch and enjoy the gorgeous weather outside. 

Big hugs and kisses to everyone.        

Have a lovely weekend girls. 
Bea x


----------



## Spaykay

Milly - thanks for asking about me. Willy is fine although not grown any longer in the last 6 months, I thought she was looking so big now   I'm sure your lining is doing just fine.

Bea - I will be off the booze for Christmas and new year (hopefully) ... so I'd better get a BFP out of it is all I can say   I'm making up for it now though...bit of a hangover. Hang on in there, it'll be worth it...get the champers in the fridge for 9 months time eh!

Susie - I hope you're okay, everything crossed for you (even my legs!)  

Kay xxx


----------



## wendie

What great news susy i am so pleased for you, put your feet up and enjoy some dancing bananas


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi ladies

Suszy is psting as we speak but her last message disappeared!!! how frustrating..

Well as you can see... the good news is.........
[fly]SUSZY GOT A  [/fly]

What fantastic news.......

[fly]     [/fly]

[fly]     [/fly]

[fly]      [/fly]

        

        

I am absolutely over the moon for her................. i cant stop smiling!!!!

She said she will get round to posting on here but she wanted you to know as soon as poss xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Suzy

That's wonderful news, Well done lovely,      on your       .

I bet your so very happy, i'm feeling quite sad      i am suppose to test tomorrow, but yesterday after i started spotting, so i did a test this morning i though the day before test day would be fine, it was sadly a BFN, i feel like a total failure after being so positive all the way through this cycle of treatment, it surely can't be too early to test the day before, so i will do test tomorrow (test day) but i don't feel very hopeful now, i'm still spotting.  My DH and I dont think we could go through this again, as it's to stressful and upsetting when you go through the treatment and everything goes well, then this happens, we had 3 lots of IUI last year and the 2 of them failed and 1 was a low positive which suddenly ended, perhaps we will go for adoption, my mind is just totally confused now.  Any advice.

Did you have a light red spotting yesterday day before test day too.

crazybabe


----------



## B777

OMG That's excellent news Suszy & Ang!!!!!!!  EXCELLENT!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

                        

I am so happy for you too.... it really has brighten up my day!!

lotsof love
BEa xx


----------



## SUSZY

crazybabe
thanks for your good luck and congrats messages esp when you re going through so much.
i am so sorry about the bfn but do try again tomorrow and yes i had a little bit of light coloured red blood (about 2 wipes and enough to show dh sorry tmi) so don't give up yet. we held out testing for as long as we could so dont give up yet sweetheart.
thinking of you        
good luck honey
love
susie

thanks for your best wishes Bea - your turn next and this must have given you so much hope!! and wendie - any news ??


----------



## Milly40

SUSZY,
        Ive posted on our other thread, but enjoy the party.......gives us all so much hope and has lifted the mood......... 

                   

          

    Love and hugs Milly


----------



## Spaykay

AT LAST A   to celebrate!!!! YAAAAAAY Susie, well done hun!

Crazybaby - I hope that yours is just spotting and that tomorrow will bring yo ugood news!

Kay xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

OMG just seen this and I am sat here crying tears of joy. 

Suszy - hun - words cannot tell you how happy I am for you !!! ^bfp^ !!! Woo !!!

Ang - your a true angel - thank you so much for giving our special friend a chance at being a mummy ((hugs))

T xx


----------



## Angel KJ

ok I am sat here crying tears of joy too


well done Suze another party for you honey                            

thanks for lifting our spirits girls!!


----------



## Guy

How terrific to sign on and get such good news.  A good omen for all of us, I hope.  

Thanks to you all for scan advice.  AF arrived and I had my first scan yesterday.  All was well, so now I take estrogen until my next scan next Monday.  ET is still planned for sometime around 9-11 December.
My horoscope says that seeds planted at the time will change my life -- AND HOW!!

Looking forward to hearing all your news!


----------



## Milly40

Hi Girls,
        sorry for me post.....but got a call yesterday from IM...donor is ready..so EC on wed and ET on Friday...................OMG  OMG  OMG....   scared now but excited at the same time.....got to go  lots to sort out now...............someone calm me down Im a nervous wreck    
cant stop shaking........   

Love to all Milly  

PS scan was good lining 8.6....


----------



## wendie

So Jealous Milly and so excited for you at the same time, i will take your advice and have a medicinal glass of red, you make sure you have your pineapple juice and Brazil nuts,let me know if you find any airline bargins? 
                                          Wendie


----------



## A-D

Hi all
Been trying to keep up and have posted congrats to Suzsy on another thread...but felt I ought to come on here too and say it! It's so cool!!! Set up this thread months ago and finally we have a BFP         
Hopefully, the first of many
love you all
xx jamina xx


----------



## Spaykay

Milly - great news hun, isn't it amazing when all we've been waiting for is suddenly around the corner.    

Kay xxx


----------



## A-D

Milly - good luck honey       

x jamina xx


----------



## Milly40

He Jamina  
            thanks hun.........just packing now....flight tomorrow morning......  nervous but excited at the same time...  

  Love to all Milly


----------



## B777

Hi ladies

Wanted you to be first to know... I have a      !!!!

I tested on clearblue this morning and it said that magic word --- DH & I couldn't believe it, we were/are in shock!! Given that today is only 13dpo I was worried that it may be a false reading so I waited till I got my blood test and it confirmed it -- my HcG is at 72 today!!! OMG,  OMG, OMG. I am in a daze and can't focus. My body is tingling all over. I'm told to up by meds by 8x pessaries (yuck!) and 5x progynova, then another blood test on Friday. I also got a brown discharge today (sorry tmi) and if I hadn;t known better, I would have thought it'll be AF... but NO!!   

I am dazed and still can't believe it. After 9mths clomid, 1x iui, 4 ivfs, and 6yrs with TTC on my mind, I think this time it may just work.......

Milly: well done on the call and lining, it's all systems go and it will happen. Good luck , I hope you get lots of excellent embies.    

Hugs to everyone else. I need to call my mum now and tell her the news. Will be back with more personals later. 

Deliriously
Bea xx


----------



## Milly40

Hey Bea,
          Ive just posted on the other thread but enjoy the party hun........                     
so happy for you.............

love Milly xx


----------



## Spaykay

OMG BEA! That's wonderful news, we're on a roll on her at last!!!!!         

Kay xxx


----------



## B777

Thanks so much girls, I love the parties! You gals are such a special bunch.       

I'm in a calmer frame of mind this morning which is a good thing. When my clinic called to give me my HcG result yesterday, they were very calm and delivered it w/o emotions. I was so overjoyed as you can imagine so I asked isn't that a great result and she said it was a 'nice' result!!!   Well, that knocked my 7 seconds of joy right out of the window! They want to see the result tomorrow b4 they can confirm it so I guess she was managing expectations. So (deep sigh), I am still waiting then for the final ok (lets hope they won't need me to test on Sunday too). But, I am letting myself enjoy the   so far and still keeping lots of PMA. 

It is nice to be able to offer some positive news, it's still a journey and I will be here keeping you company on yours and sharing your joys as it will come. Milly is next, then Wendie (where's THAT call!!), Guy, then Kay and of course Jammie and Angel (hope I got that right! & so sorry if I missed anyone   ). 

Good luck to Milly on ET: Praying that they'll have an excellent embie for you. Stay PMA, that's very very important.

Good luck to Jammie: On your first consult at Barnabeau... I hope you'll like them and have a positive meeting. 

             

Bea xx


----------



## Angel KJ

BEA---- another party for you..

                

that is so brill, yes we are on a roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 for tmrw millie will be thinkin of you... 
Wendie -    I am sure it won't be long now but call them.. 
Guy -  

Lots of love n stickies girlies   

 *xxx*


----------



## A-D

Bea, i said it on the other post, but I'll say it again...     so so chuffed for you !   

Off to Alicante tmw for our first appointment...they're even picking us up from the airport at no extra charge! Fingers crossed the rest of their operation impresses us as well!

love to all
xx jamina xx


----------



## wendie

OMG Bea how fantastic we were going to be cycle buddies and i still havent had ET, and you have finished i am so pleased for you and DH,going to send you some dancing bananas                 
                      
                                          Wendie


----------



## Spaykay

Spaykay said:


> , we're on a roll on her at last!!!!!


What on earth did I mean when I typed that? Oh yehhhh, a roll on here!!!!  sorry ladies

Kay xxx


----------



## Guy

Lawyers can't dance -- but *Bea * -- many congratulations

*Wendie* -- Can you explain about the pineapple juice and Brazil Nuts Please! ET is coming up on December 9

*Milly* best of luck

[fly][/fly]

Oh look I think I can dance!!!!


----------



## B777

THanks Guy, 

Hey.. how did you get teh smilies to move?? I still haven't figured that one out yet. 

The pineapple juice (must be fresh not concentrated) and brazil nuts are for selenium which helps with implantation. You're suppose to have a glass of juice and 5 nuts a day. I have no idea where this originated from but everyone on FF seems to be doing it. Of course, you can google selenium and see the list of other foods high in it or just take a selenium supplement (but natural would be better). I'm sure someone else can throw more light to why in particular the juice & nuts. You start this a day or so b4 ET and througout the 2ww. 

My question is, now that I'm potentially   do i continure with it or can I stop?

bea x


----------



## wendie

Hiya Guy i think Bea has explained that quite well, we are taking them and they are working it seems,they are supposed to help with implantation and they cant do you any harm so have a go, but make sure its not pineapple juice made from concentrate, good luck will send you  
                                              Wendie


----------



## B777

Hi ladies

Got my 2nd test today, it went from 72 to 293, so well chuffed and happy. The clinic confirmed it's a       

Last test on Mnoday and that should it it for awhile I hope. Still need to take all the pressaries et al for the full 12 weeks!  

Hey Wendie: you're sounding very calm, well done! you know THAT call is coming soon!     

Milly: I know you're resting and PUPO right now but sending you lots of positive vibes and sticky thoughts.          

Kay: We get ya.. no worries.  

Angel: 2 lovely parties, thank you thank you... xxxxxx  

Jamina: Hope the meeting went well.  

Thanks for all the parties ladies, I'm feeling so spoilt! 

Bea


----------



## wendie

Hi Everyone
                                How are you feeling Bea? Am i sounding calm? i am so fed up, i have been ready to go for 2 weeks and it is really getting to me down now i cant seem to stay positive, i got a phone call yesterday and got very excited, and they just wanted a blood test, but hey its going to happen and i cant hurry it up so i shall have a medicinal glass tonight to calm my nerves and Wait hear what next week brings 
                                        Wendie


----------



## B777

Hi Wendy

Enjoy the calm before the wave, cos it will hit you very suddenly. It's good that they are testing to make sure you are ready and to see how you are reacting to the meds. Testing is good, the more the better I say. 

I'm feeling ok. Have been worrying about our travel plans to Asia this Xmas. Don't want to take unnecessary risks but don't want to be paranoid either. Still trying to figure out if flying will be a risk. We will talk to our doctors on Monday to see what they say. I need that medicial glass to calm my nerves too!! Still hasn't sunken in yet, I don't feel any different aside from feeling of indigeston!  

 
bea x


----------



## SUSZY

bea                 again sweetheart such great news so glad i asked for the blood test now but not sure why they are taking so long with the results - strange how the clinics are all different with different methods

wendie - so hope you hear soon but the girls are right they are just checking everything is good

milly - well done on being PUPO - so happy for you and enjoy every moment sweetheart!  Let us know when you are back.

jamina - good luck in alicante!!!

Angel - hope you are ok and enjoying London.

guy - like your dancing

take care everyone and good luck
love
susie


----------



## Guy

Hi Everyone,

What is PUPO So much to come to grips with.  
Final scan yesterday went well -- 9 mm's and GP has agreed to write a note to the clinic saying I'm fine to get pregnant.  (I had breast cancer -- so it's letters galore to get the whole thing rolling.)
Visa to St. Petersburg yesterday was a complete nightmare.  They tell you to avoid stress.  My question is how Life is stressful!!  But I'll try.

So -- flying out on Friday for a meeting to see how the embies are doing and then ET on Sunday.
We're trying to decide whether to do 2 embryos or 1 if we get good quality embies  We don't want the risk associated with twins but the UK doctors all say that we should go for 2.  Doctor in St. Petersburg (where they use Scandinavia protocol) is suggesting one.  

As a rule we don't take risks.  Any thoughts How many have you all had implanted?

KEEP THE GOOD NEWS COMING!


----------



## Milly40

Hello Guy,
              PUPO...is pregnant until proven otherwise  like me   hope you are feeling ok ...exciting times ahead.....not long until ET...think if I was you I would go for two embryos.....(day 3 eggs usually) but if they are going to Blastocyst...then one or two would be ok....Just look at Bea..... 
glad you got your visa in the end...nothing is easy in this I.F.  madness........at least you know you are flying on Friday it will give you time to prepare...I got 3 days notice....and was on nightshift so it was all hell let loose.......I was sleeping during the day so my DP had to arrange everything and he wasn't getting in from work until 7pm most nights...... 
I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you achieve your dream...you'll be PUPO  soon.....

  Love and Hugs Milly


----------



## B777

Hi Guy

PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise! 
PMA = Postivie Mental Attitude

Both essencial for your 2ww! 

Your lining is great and fab news on ET soon! AS for how many embies -- thats the million dollar question and only you can decide that (sorry not much help am I?)! Most places I've heard of puts 2 back and yes, it all really depends on the quality of the embies, your uterus, implantation history etc. My clinic was ging to tsfr 2 but decided on one good quality blastocyst (this is a day 5 embryo rather than a day 3). Afraid there's no hard and fast rule to how many, ladies on FF have had 2 great blasts put in but it failed and then she succeeded with FET! What my clinic told me was that success rate for one embie is 35% and for 2 is 40%. So you can use this can a guidleine in that having 2 will give you a slightly higher success rate. 

So sorry to hear that you had cancer    . 

Good Luck Guy and keep us updated. I've never been to St Petersburg b4, will you plan to go sightseeing abit? 

Bea x


----------



## wendie

News at last,EC on thursday we need to fly out on saturday and ET sunday, whoppee i know what i am doing at last!!
                                        Wendie


----------



## Milly40

Wendie,
        at last my lovely, great news.......  sending you lots of positive vibes......PMA 
                       

  Hope it all goes well.............thinking of you

  Love Milly


----------



## B777

HOORAY for WENDIE!!!!!  SHE GOT THE CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          

                    

Good luck with hte travel arrangements..It all goes fast from now on.... well,, until yr half way tru yr 2ww that is!  

So happy for you    

Bea xx


----------



## wendie

Thankyou girlie's i knew i could rely on your support, i feel really exited we have a list of hotels to choose from and if we say when we book we are using IVI  we get a discount  
                                    
                                                Wendie


----------



## Milly40

thats great news wendie...discount as well ........not long to go  bet you're on count down......

Love Milly


----------



## Spaykay

[fly]WOOHOOOOOOOOO YAY WENDIE![/fly]


----------



## Guy

Great news, Wendie.  We Really Are Cycle buddies -- to the day!  The miracle of modern science (and air travel!) -- best of luck!

Thanks for the advice everyone.  It is blastocyst stage (5 day) but will have to think on it more.

Yes, I am going to sightsee.  DH is staying behind -- he had meetings at work and so it was terribly expensive for him to attend for what I understand is a fairly short procedure.  It came down to did we want a holiday and we just had one of those for the initial appointment.

I've booked myself into a  comfortable B&B and am going to a museum with a guide on Saturday to keep my mind occupied.  I'm missing my birthday this year -- or rather I'm travelling to my in laws on that day -- so I'm using this trip as my birthday treat.  
The travel agency did a booklet called 'A private journey especially for'.  Cheesy, but lovely.  They included a pen and journal for my journey.  I shall jot down some notes to share in the future should it all go well.

Bea -- any advice about what to do pre- post ET?  Hope its going well.  Do tell me what they said about travel.  I'm off for the New Year (strikes permitting!)

To everyone else -- take care and stay well!


----------



## SUSZY

Guy   so good luck for tomorrow, have a lovely time sightseeing and good luck for ET!! I had 2 five day blasts put back in and of course now i am impatient to know if I have one or two in there, at first i thought I just want one but have kind of got into the idea of having twins although am worried about the risk implications of having two although believe there are more risks with identical twins.  Hopefully I will find out on tuesday!  anyway good luck!  The advice i would give is to remain as calm and relaxed as you can and continually think nice happy thoughts about your lining being ready to receive those embies and to just keep positive and calm. my counsellor said just trying to sit quietly and take deep breaths about 20 mins before.

wendie   - so good luck for you too, cannot believe it happening for you at last and you two being cycle buddies great news.
Same goes for you, try and keep calm and positive and imagine all the lining being so ready for those embies to come home, try and relax and think nice happy successful thoughts!!!!!! will be thinking of you and looking foward to hearing from you being pupo!

bea -   how are you?  How are you finding it in this surreal world - its a bit weird isnt it?  Like you want to shout it from the roof tops but you have to remain calm and quite to most people.  I am so impatient for my scan, my bloods came back fine but I have nothing to compare it with so does not tell me much other than they are a good level. just want to get to my early scan on tuesday when I will be 6 weeks and hope to see a gestational sac or two! 

kay hope    arrives soon (not sure where the pumpkin smoking came from but looks good!

Milly hi PUPO lady again sending you lost of              

jamina    

love

Susie


----------



## B777

HI Suszy: You're absolutely right, I have mixed emotions where I want to put a massive outdoor ad saying I am finally pregnant and then there's the other side of being cautious, which is not my personality. I can't wait to have a big belly so that I can proudly display it to everyone for all the times I look at pregnant ladies envoiusly!!   But of course, common snese prevails and we have to wait. I do feel optimistic though, as I have an egg from a 25yr old so I'm assuming my risks are very low. I know thats just me trying to comfort myself and I shouldn't count my chickens before you know... So yes, we are conflicted aren't we!!??      

What sytoms do you have? I'm taking afternoon naps now, so sleepy all the time! Sensitve (.)(.) and still very slight AFish feeling. 

Can you tell me how do I count how many weeks I am? I've been counting week 1 as from EC week but on the fertility websites, they start week 1 at the start of that months cycle ie day 1 of AF. So since my EC was Nov 16, do I start counting from Nov 2nd? (approx 14 days prior to ovulation). 

I'm also off for a scan next week, it's abit early but I'm off on holiday so Dr wanted to checked all is in order b4 I go. Since you are ahead of me by at least a week, you maybe able to see a heartbeat or two!!!!       How exciting!! 

Guy: Suszy is right, relax, calm, positive is the way to go. I also took a couple of deep breaths just b4 transfer, I wanted my womb to be as relaxed as possible to welcome my lovely embie. I rested for one hour at the clinic with legs raised, headed home via train and rested with legs raised for the next day or so and took it easy. 

As for traveling, my Brussels dr said all ok with flying, life goes on as normal and my French dr is more cautious and says to be careful. It's not the flying but more on our stress and enegry level. He warned that symptoms will be surfacing then and I need lots of rest. Whilst flying make sure to walk about regularly, wear those special socks for flying and drink lots of water. If you do not have a history of mc, then I think it is ok to fly but thats just my opinion. 

Milly: How are you doing you PUPO lady!!!    Thinking positively for you!!                

Wendie: Good luck with ET!! Take deep breaths and relax     

Kay:  Hope you don't have to wait long for AF     

Jamina:   How was your meeting at Barnabeau? 

Angel: Hope you're having a fab time in London shopping, eating, watching TV, drinking copious amounts of tea, fish & chips, mushy peas, & curries!   

Hugs to all
Bea xx


----------



## wendie

Wow 17 eggs were collected, 10 good enough for icsi and by jove 10 have fertilised  so we are off to Alicante tomorrow morning, and having ET at 11 on sunday. Good luck to you Guy and thankyou girlies for your support 
            
                                                  Wendie


----------



## Milly40

Heh Wendie,
                thats fantastic news....wow 10 eggs wheyhehhhhh......................
                
                               

Have a safe journey....and good luck and lots of positive sticky vibes for Sunday............

                

  will be thinking of you its exciting and nerve racking at the same time...................

  love and hugs Milly


----------



## A-D

Wendie and Guy: Good luck for ET sending lots of stickies for you    
Milly: Hope you're keeping calm and positive...thinking of you     
Suzy and Bea: How you diddling? Enjoying life...what a fab xmas present for you both - so so pleased for you...keep smiling    

Big hugs to everyone else
xx jamina xx


----------



## Milly40

heh Jammy
              how ya doing...not spoke to you for ages.....how have you been.....any news or updates.....I am trying my best to keep positive...keeping busy....doing lots of online shopping and spent a fortune today......        EEK........
Lovely to see you back on here...hope all is well....


        Love and hugs Milly 

  PS forgot to mention Guy earlier ...sorry     ...but good luck for ET....


----------



## Guy

Hi Everyone,

Guy, here.  I'm in St Petersburg on my own waiting for a 2 p.m. appointment and thought I'd drop a line.  (OK, so I'm not meditating, but this is relaxing in my own way and I've got hours to go -- it's only 11:00 here.)

Appointment on Friday and all went well except that I didn't have all my contracts, so there's been fussing, with DH having to scan in his signature and sign.

St Petersburg is very dark and damp, but I spent the day at a museum and had a lovely dinner last night on my own (no wine, no coffee, gosh this is boring!)  I bought myself an Egg from the former Faberge shop for good luck -- if nothing else it is truly a sourvenir of my travels here.

Thanks, everyone, for all the good wishes.  I hope everyone is doing well --  Pregnant, PUPO and those waiting for the calendar to turn.  The time does go by -- I'm proof of that.

Well, off to buy some Russian dolls . . . just in case it works!  and have a relaxed wander through the city.  I'm tired but too wound up to rest.  I assume that afterwards I can come home and have a good, long afternoon nap -- till then some fresh air can't hurt.


----------



## B777

Best of luck to Wendie & Guy ..... keep calm and enjoy your first day of PUPO!!! 

       

          

Love 
Bea x


----------



## wendie

Good morning everyone, i am back from my whirlwind weekend and what a weekend it has been  i was so excited on Friday at last to have some good news,an hour after writing my news on FF i had really awful stomach cramps and was losing pink blood and was panicing like hell,it really felt like my AF had started, so in floods of tears i rang the clinic who advised me to start the pessaries and don't worry to much  but if the bleeding became heavier to let Alicante know and we would have to abandon this cycle and freeze my 10 embryos. So there we were no flight booked no hotel booked and me still crying because i felt it was all my fault, not the best Friday night of my life but DP was great as always and said we would wait until the morning and decide what to do then.Sat morning the bleeding had stopped so we went to Alicante, stayed in the most beautiful hotel basked in the sunshine it was 24 out there yesterday,and the IVI clinic was amazing it was brand new, the staff were really friendly and we were shown into our own room were i had a shower and changed into gown,DP had to wear greens and then through to theatre were i was scanned because of the bleeding and lining was 9.3 which was great and then saw our embryos both 8 cell. i was so impressed afterwards i was moved onto a trolley and wheeled back to my bed and tucked in.At the last two ET i have had in this country i litrally took my pants of and was on the table and then off again quickly, i do realise that the embryos wont fall out but that time is special and i loved the fact we were given that time. and then afterwards we laid on the beach and relaxed. god this is my longest rant yet  Wendie


----------



## Milly40

Wendie,
          Ive posted on the other thread too...but here's another party.....

                  
        
                


          it all sounds great......good luck on your 2WW...

          love Milly


----------



## B777

Wendie

Aside from the panic on Friday, IVI Alicante sounds wonderful. So glad you got to enjoy yr ET and to relax and make the most of your visit. All the best for your 2WW.       
ll be away for 3 weeks from this thurs so I propbably won't be able to get on FF and read your news but I will be thinking of you and everyone and will check in at any oportunity!! 


Good luck to our other PUPO ladies Milly & Guy too!           

love
bea x


----------



## Guy

Wendie 24 degress, eh?  Not here, in Russia, I can tell you that! I arrived at the clinic to discover that after all the 'decision-making' I thought I was doing,  the doctor announced that the blastocysts were not in condition to be frozen and absent an A1 quality they would implant two.  If you have twins, she said, can you rest and take time off work?  I assured her yes.

No private room for me --  a funny lavendar dormitory although I was on my own for most of my resting time and I telephoned my dh in the UK as soon as it was over.  Just as well he didn't come -- he would have been waiting and worrying when I was only resting and waiting.

So hopefully twins, although I will take one, healthy baby please!

Rested last night, but anxious, too.  Today I went out to a palace on a tour with a single guide and having exhausted myself and with an awful migraine headache, took myself off to bed for a long nap.

I am tired and not as hopeful as I was -- the reality I suppose of the statistics (although my doctor says she has a personal rate of 72%.  She was very proud when she told me this).

All power to you who do this over and over.  Such a big, long process.  With no frozen embies I don't know whether we will do this again if this doesn't work.

So-- hang on -- both of you.  Siblings are a good thing to have.

To all you pregnant women -- I hope you're doing well and that all of us on the 2ww can join your exclusive club soon!


----------



## Guy

Bea -- enjoy your trip!


----------



## B777

THanks Guy!! 

So you have 2 blasts .. well done girl!!   

Good luck on your 2WW and you must have lots of PMA!!!    and don't forget you are pregnant until proven otherwise!!!  

ps: I got pregnant with one blast and suszy had a +ve with 2 blasts too!  

love
bea xx


----------



## wendie

Hi everyone
                                            Guy that's great two embies back, i hope you are not overdoing the sight seeing?when are you due to come home? don't feel down 72% success is not to be sniffed at and I'm sure she knows what she is on about  did you have much of a language barrier problem? i must admit we did and we were only in Spain!! the clinic spoke perfect English but we had a few confused faces in the hotel 
                                    Wendie


----------



## B777

HI Ladies

Just a quickie. Had my first scan today and all is fine.    

There really wasn't much to see as it's early at 5.5weeks, but I was sure there was a faint heartbeat tho' it could have just been my imagination.    The scan was early as Dr wanted to make sure it was ok b4 I go on holidays. It's now beginning to feel real............

Hugs  
Bea xx


----------



## wendie

Thats great news Bea when would your next one be? enjoy your holiday and have a relax,this time last year did you think you would be were you are now?
                                                          Wendie


----------



## B777

Not at all Wendie. I had my 1st cons for IVF with own eggs and no inkling on DE at All!!    

Amazing what a year brings.....

Good luck on yr 2ww. Lots of PMA. It will work!

Take good care of yourself and yr embies.    

Bea xx


----------



## Angel KJ

Great news Bea on scan...............

Wendie Congrats sweetheart at last you are PUPO and Guy you must be PUPO by now too.....

         

 xx


----------



## SUSZY

wow girls so much has happened.  
so sorry I have been awol, we have had a few nights out but I am back now.

Well PUPO ladies how exciting      

Wendie -   what a Friday night you had it sounded terrible but when you got there it sounded wonderful and such a lovely place.  So glad you had a good experience once you were there and so good luck for the next 2 weeks its so hard but just try to chill stay relaxed and positve.                    It must have been lovely being in all that sunshine and warmth too - that must have relaxed you.  How wonderful to have the beanies on board after all that waiting.  your donor did so well and now they have come home to mummy.  I would never dream I would be in this pos this time last year either.

Guy -   hello another PUPO lady and glad your trip went well and think the egg and the Russian dolls sounds good, you are brave doing al that on your own and it sounds like you had a good experience too.  The drs success rate sounds good too.  Know what you mean about twins one healthy baby is what we all really want but twins although would be so tiring would be fantastic as well - its such a strange feeling and so exciting.  Just enjoy being PUPO               .

Bea     so glad that your scan went well and have a really good trip and look after yourself and take it easy and steady and make sure you relax.  I was told that on test date I was 4 weeks pregnant even though they had only been inside for 2 weeks, it gets very confusing because of course ovulation/ET was five days before that.  The lady today found it all confusing and was not sure how to work it all out. I am pretty sure the baby hoping all goes well will be due mid july as I am probably going to have a c section due to complications last time and that would take me to about 38 weeks, of course if its twins will be a bit earlier. 
The symptoms I am feeling are that I am quite tired, have strong sense of smell (but have those anyway) sore boobs - appetite a bit all over the place ie feel hungry then not and want to eat a lot of soup, ironically have lost a few pounds since starting tx and have become very regular if you know what I mean, have funny noises and feelings in my tummy (had a couple of pains sometimes but that has led to  needing the loo so not sure what that about) trying not to worry too much.  Have felt so tired today.

milly         hello pupo lady how are you doing, only a few days to go , keep up with that PMA, the last few days are so hard, thinking of you darling.
I had my scan today as well at 6 weeks and one day and saw a little blob pulsing    and its such a relief and like bea says feels so much more real now and exciting and I have my scan on Monday to look forward to and the lady said it would have changed a lot by then, also i have another scan booked for 9th Jan so am in the system which is great.  If we go for the nuchal fold testing which I have done in the past because of my age and think we will do again just because you get extra bloods and scans, yes it costs but its all peace of mind.  dh is calling the blob blob and everyone is concerned as the name we had for the bump when was preg with ds is the name he carries today!!!!!!!!!   She could only see one at the mo!!!!!

Angel kj- hope you are enjoying London still - bet you are a right party girl at the mo!  

Jamina     thanks sweetheart and sending you lots of love and luck


take care girls keep up that PMA you PUPO girls       and have a good trip bea and happy chritmas and new year - special love to angel and jamina as well


----------



## wendie

Hi Everyone
                                Suszy your scan went well i bet it seems really real now dosent it,and it must of been amazing to see a little blob heart beat. did you think of using the first response pregnancy test that is for twins? i saw it in boots when i was looking for a clear blue test,and thought what a good idea for all of us having more than one embie put back.I am so tired all the time and seem to have endless Xmas party's i haven't got the energy to go to 
                                              Wendie


----------



## Guy

Hi Everyone,

Wendie, cycle buddy from warmer climes, how are you doing?  I'm having my HCG test on Wednesday.  What testing regime are you on?

My doctor gave me injectable progesterone, which I thankfully haven't had to use.  Not sure I like the idea of my husband giving me an intermuscular injection, but the doc says that bleeding can happen anytime, anywhere, including middle of the night, so he should be prepared.

Has anyone else been given this advice?

Milly -- how are you doing?  

Thanks everyone (Bea, on her travels) for the supportive notes. 
This 2ww is a bit of a pain. How weird that I might be pregnant and everything changes or not and I'll be full of disappointment (and Christmas booze!!!!)
Still, fingers crossed.


----------



## wendie

Hello Guy
                                      You had your ET on the sunday the same as me didnt u? im am not due blood test until friday, and i can only think the progesterone jab is the same as the pesseries i am taking,are you on them to? and the jab i can only think would stop you bleeding, im not sure. how are you feeling? im am negitive this week and keep thinking i have period pains, so scary having to do test isnt it . when would you get results on the thursday?
                                              Wendie


----------



## Milly40

lots and lots of positive vibes to *Guy *and *Wendie...*....thinking of you both...its such a difficult time this 2ww isn't it....hang on in there...and keep busy,on line shopping,FF  and Xmas things...anything to take your mind off it.. 

                                                

Love Milly xx


----------



## Guy

Thanks Milly!

Hi Wendie,

Yes, I have pessaries as well.  The shot is to be used only in case I bleed.  Yes, Sunday was the day but the doctor said to have the test Wednesday and I hope the results will be back the same day.  (I'm going to have it done at the local private hospital first thing in the a.m. on Wednesday.)

I know what you mean about being negative.  Also, my birth mother (I'm adopted) has been doing angry, loopy things today and it makes me feel like the motherhood karma is all wrong -- although my relationship with my adoptive family is fine.  

A tough day.  But perhaps things will look up when we know.  This 2ww is difficult.

Guy


----------



## wendie

Hi Guy i know what you mean, i still think my " knock you out for 2 weeks theory " would work  you start analyzing everything, i think i will get my blood done on weds as well at work,isn't it intresting how different country's have different ways of doing things. My consultant Mr G who was my IVF consultant used to say that you would be pregnant by day two after ET or not and it was just a 2 week wait to let hormone levels rise ( or not )
                                        I hope you are OK,and all you others on this horrible wait and you brave girlie's testing tomorrow  
                                                  Wendie


----------



## Spaykay

Wendie and Guy - how you guys feeling?    

Kay xxx


----------



## Guy

Hi Wendie,

Best of luck tomorrow --at least testing, etc. is on tap.  Yes, it's very odd.  You think -- 'I hope I'm pregnant tomorrow' -- knowing that you either were or were not pregnant over a week ago!  

Do let us know.

Thanks for the message, Kay.  Glad it's all happening and that I have a meeting at work tomorrow to keep me occupied rather than watching the clock all day.  I wonder how long the test actually takes?

Well, life goes on.  So on to the laundry and Christmas biscuits!!

Guy


----------



## wendie

Hi everyone, bugger the laundry and eat the xmas biccies Guy you are to be pamperd  .
                          Hello Kay how are you? i am ratty and scared dont know weher to do a blood test tomorrow or wait and do pee test sat like i am supposed to?I feel like i have a devil on each shoulder giving me different advice,maybe tomorrow is to early??
                                  Wendie


----------



## Spaykay

Guy

Wendie - I always prey on cautious and test when I'm told, not worth the not knowing if it's right or wrong. I wish I coud move time on for us a bit.  

Kay xxx


----------



## Louella

Hello  
i just posted on DE newbies but I have read this thread too, please can I join for some support and chat?
I had DE ICSI TX in Spain on 14/12/07 and now in the 2WW.

thrilled to know I am PUPO but Wendie like yr theory of being knocked out for 2 weeks!! I am trying not to but constantly checking myself for AF symptoms.  Today I think my belly is gurgling a lot,  and wonder if that's good or bad.  i also think I have tingly (.)(.) but that could be the dreaded cyclogest (yuk!).
wendie please let me know if you decide to test I will be thinking of you

love Louella


----------



## Guy

Hi Everyone,

Big Fat (or is that xxxxing!) Negative, today.  My HCG was only 9.6 -- she said it should be around 50 by this stage.  So  off the meds and onto Christmas.  

It feels sad -- the end of a dream.  Off to have a hot bath -- I've missed them.

Wendie -- best of luck for Friday!!  I'll be thinking of you cycle bud!


----------



## Milly40

Guy,
    so sad  to hear your news..    ...its so disheartening when you pin all your hopes on DEIVF......you will achieve your dream one day.....just remember we are all here for you....    be good to yourself......and enjoy the pampering........

  Love Milly


----------



## Guy

Thanks for your kind words, Milly -- and it's lovely reading your good news posts!

Guy


----------



## Spaykay

Oh guy, I'm sorry hun, it's just so dissappointing after everything we go through.   

I saw the doc and I'm having a non medicated FET cycle, I'm pleased about that, as the only time I ever managed to get pg was without drugs. Fingers crossed.

Kay xxx


----------



## wendie

OMG i tested this morning and got a         I am in total shock and cant belive it 
                                            Wendie


----------



## Milly40

Wendie,
        that is fantastic news and I am so happy for you and your DH.....you did it.........what a Xmas pressie the best ever heh........   


                              

Love Milly   enjoy the party.......


----------



## SUSZY

Wendie - congrats again on your              you must be over the moon. Well done, it will take a while to settle in, what meds are you taking.  Mine next lot have arrived I have to take 3 pess and 8 tablets daily reducing in week 12!  They were supposed to come yesterday so have been in freezing cold all night and have just put on in   !!!!!!!
.
Guy            I am so sorry about your BFN darling and also that you were having troubles with your birth mother - you know we are here you for and you can discuss anything you want to with us or send us pms.  sorry have not been here to support you but will now.  sending you lots of love and healing.

spaykay - good luck with FET, know I have asked you before but what part of Spain are you from, my mum was telling me about some the son and wife of friends of hers and they have IF and live in spain and I have told her to give the girl my email and then will give her the website details.

louella - good luck for the 2ww                  What day do you test.  Good luck, de newbies bit quiet at mo.  Try and keep calm and distract yourself the last few days.

milly       so pleased all ok with your sweetheart - have a great hol/christmas

bea, angel, jamina     

love
susie


----------



## Spaykay

WENDIE  - what a wonderful Christmas gift for you  

Susie - in Madird

Louella - welcome

Off to have my bikini depilated now...

Kay xxx


----------



## wendie

Hello everyone just been to see GP i keep waiting for someone to tell me that i have got it wrong  i have to keep taking progynova and pesseries until week 12 and GP prescribed them for me and she has even booked me in for visit with midwife  must be true then  I really hope you girlie's that weren't so lucky will find the strength to do it again,and thankyou all for your support.Guy how are you? sending you big    
  
                                                      Wendie


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi Girls,

just catching up on your news.... 

  again Wendie on your , what an amazing xmas pressie...            


Guy - I am soo sorry to hear your news sweetheart...big    to you  

It appears my transfer will be 23rd of jan now, the doc totally ******ed it all up. he thought we were having FET with my own eggs on the 5th.... Gave him a piece of my mind GGGRRR     I can tell you.... (believ me love nothing would give me greater pleasure than to have IF TX with my OWN eggs)  they are all Morons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (derives from Greek word for baby, ironically!!!)  anyhow enough whinging from me.  I am getting into the xmas spirit going to the Ballet tonight with a nice pre-dinner, will sink  a few   I think.....and a few for the girls that can't   

  darlings..


----------



## Guy

Dear Wendie,

So very pleased to hear your news!  Booked in with the midwife -- gosh it really is real!


I'm at the in laws at present, but am off for a beach holiday on December 28th.  Can't come soon enough for me.  

I hope everyone has a good holiday, break, etc.  So many sucess stories on this thread!  What a happy, happy Christmas.  

For the rest of us, maybe 2008 will be our year!


----------



## Spaykay

If I don't get on again then have a very merry Christmas. I'm being good with the booze as I will have transfer around 5th Jan I guess. But as I'm not on meds I will allow myself a healthy glass of wine...and maybe champagne on Christams day can't hurt now can it!

Kay xxx


----------



## Louella

Hi All
I have been rubbish at posting but amm very sad to report a BFN. 
I started bleeding the day after my last post and it carried on to AF.  I have had the most difficult Christmas ever.
My DP who is usually so positive and strong has taken it really hard.  On Christmas eve I went up into our bedroom to find him sobbing on the bed, he was devastated as he had felt so good about things and was sure this time was right for us.  . 

I'm trying to focus on the New Year and will hope to post soon.

wendie, thrilling news, so happy for you, hopefully will work for all of us soon

New Year love to all

Louella


----------



## Spaykay

Oh Louella, I'm so sorry. My DH sobbed at our DE BFN too bless him, but he's bounced back for trying an FET. It's so hard especially at what should be such a celebratery (awful spelling, sorry) time of year.   to you both.

Kay xxx

p.s. FET 2nd Jan EEEEEK!


----------



## redmond

Hi Kay -just read your news thats come round quick -sending you lots of     
for Wed hope this is your time  Have a happy sober new years eve x


----------



## wendie

Good luck for tomorrow Kay, have you been drinking your pineapple and munching on those Brazil nuts? sending you       This is your turn now so relax and sending you sticky vibes as well
                                      Wendie


----------



## Spaykay

Done the brazils but not the juice...can never remember if it's fresh or not  

Oops, this is not the JAN thread  .......I guess this thread will end now? If I'm not on for a few days then the thaw went well and I'm PUPO!

Kay xxx


----------



## Milly40

KAY,
GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW....HOPE THE LITTLE EMBIES THAW WELL......SENDING YOU LOTS OF POSITIVE VIBES......
     

Love and hugs Milly xx


----------



## Spaykay

Milly - I just read your notes at the bottom of your message. Sorry I did not realise before. I hope your re scan shows some better news. How are you? (stupid question, sorry)  

Kay xxx


----------



## Milly40

Hi Kay,
        I am ok...ish.....cried buckets so no more tears left now....  got a scan in the morning...so will know for sure what is going on.......didnt get any embies to freeze so will have to start all over again if the worst has happened.....been looking into Alicante IVI..........have you heard anything about them....
How is Willy......  any growing spouts yet.....

  Love Milly xx


----------



## Spaykay

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow Milly. Willy doesn't seem to have grown recently, ahhh well, only 100 years until she's big eh!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Oh, and IVI ALicante don't know hun, but other ladies have used it and seem to be happy. So hope you don't need to go there!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Milly40

thanks Kay.....the whole story is on the IM cycle buddies thread the last 2 pages.....a bit depressing but you might wish to read it......had to get alot off my chest so to speak.....

*Thinking of you for tomorrow.......*

Love Milly


----------



## B777

Hi Ladies

I'm back and just about caught up on the last 3 weeks. 

Milly:    I read the note on yr signature and am so so sorry    I really don't know what to say to make it right but I really hope you'll try again and feeling abit better now.     I'll try to find yr story. Thinking of you lots.  

Kay: Best of luck and I hope you are PUPO. Will look for you on the Jan thread. 

Wendie: Wonderful news.... Congratulations (sorry it's late)          

Guy & Louella: Sorry to hear of your BFN.     

Angel JK: Hi... hope you had a wonderful time in London. Best of luck for the 23rd!!   

I am well but jet lagged so keeping this short. Not sure when my next scan is, will call the FR today to see. 

Wishing everyone a wonderful 2008 and that our dreams will all come true. 
Bea xx


----------



## Spaykay

CHeers Bea - I got all 3 thawed at grade 1, 2 and 4 which I'm happy with. THere is no Jan thread I don't think so I'm on the DE newbies

Kay xxx


----------



## SUSZY

HI girls
just had a thought why not change the title of the thread - you can modify or start a new one?
Quite a few people seem to like posting on here so why not.
the person who started the thread could modify it.
has anyone heard anything from jamina?

Louella and guy hope you are ok

milly as ever love and hugs to you. Have heard good things about Alicante.

kay How are you doing sweetheart - come on we are all routing for you.

angelkj - 23rd will be here before you know it.

wendie - how you are you - you are very quiet - you know where we are

take care
love
susie


----------



## wendie

Hi everyone
                            I have gone a bit quiet havent i  i am still in a daze trying to work out what i should be doing,i have managed to get an early scan tomorrow but boy did i have to keep asking so hopefully i might be able to see a blob ( or two ) i did some bloods on myself and got a BHCG of 28766 today which i rang to London Fertility clinic and they said that was fine,so i think everything is ok. Susie how many pesseries are you taking a day? i should be on 3 and 4 progynova until i am 12 weeks i keep forgetting lunchtime one! how are you feeling? has it sunk in yet? nice to have you back Bea and how are you PUPO Kay?
                                    Wendie


----------



## Spaykay

Fine thanks pg Wendie!

Kay xxx


----------



## B777

PUPO Kay : Did you have all 3 put back in?? when do you test?      

PG Wendie: How many weeks are you now?   I had an early scan too b4 my travels so didn't get to see a heartbeat, so it's still kinda unreal for me. I think I have to wait till I'm 3 mths for my next scan which is just a couple of weeks away so I think I can wait. I've been taking 8 pressaries (200mg)   and 5 progynova a day, definitely puts a dampner of the     

PG Susie: Soup is a good idea.. seems to be all I can stomach these days. My poor DH won't be getting fed much either..   

Bea x


----------



## Spaykay

yup, all 3 coz I guess they won't all work! 1 was a grade 4 so little hope for that one. My mouth and lips are so sore today...they feel burnt and chapped, ouchy!

Kay xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

hello ladies
Suszy has asked me to post for her.
She went to her scan today and there was no heartbeat.
She is still at the hospital now waiting for some medication. 
I am so devastated for her and her family... why is life so cruel??


----------



## Spaykay

Oh no   I am so upset for her, it's so unfair, can't someone just give us all a break. Please send her my love.    

Kay xxx


----------



## Milly40

Hi Ang,
        Susy has just texted me...    wish we all didn't have to got through with this pain and  misery......we have each other and can support one another through this pain......sending lots of love and healing........my thoughts are with Susy and her family.......   


    Love Milly


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

So sorry to hear your news Suszy. ..&  Ang.. .There is nothing I can say to make it feel better.


----------



## B777

OMg.. oh no... that's terrible terrible news. I can't beleive it. How can this happen??         

This is just so upsetting and devasting. Please give her a big hug for me & let her know my thoughts are with her and family. 

B


----------



## Angel KJ

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG

unbelievable........... No words!!!

angie please give her a huge hug and also one to you too..... Can't believe it. Life is cruel, so cruel....  


  xxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ang

OMG!!! I feel so sorry for Suzie she has been through enough bless her, my heart really does go out to her and her family, will you tell her from me that I am thinking of her and that I'm so sorry, and give her lots of big hugs to, OMG life is so cruel sometimes, I am gobsmacked and so upset for her.

Take care Ang and Suzie,

Love to both

Crazybabe


----------



## A.T.C.C

Ladies thankyou so much for your messages.
I wish i could give Suszy a big hug but she lives in Cheshire and i live in Birmingham so i cant be there for her.
Im sure when she's up to it she will read all your messages ad really appreciate them xxxxxxxx


----------



## SUSZY

Hi girls
you know I cannot stay away from here for long its been  my life line.
I am doing ok at mo, we have decied to go for the FET and then get a dog !
Not sure how I/we are keeping going but I/we are.
Just been to the adoption meeting I was going to anyway, its so sad as most are siblings and some of five or six who want to stay with each other.  dh was really bad but perked up when ds came back from friends and they have been playing with the wii til late again!  I realise I have a strong support network which includes FF and have sorted a life out for myself and the pain of only having one child is not as bad as it was as all the 2nd ones are older and I realise more and more how lucky I am to have the one that I do.  I bought a teddy back from the meeting and told ds and dh that when we felt sad about the baby we were to cuddle the bear called beanie.  At least I am going to be tested now as its my third m/c and the embryo is going to be sent to Liverpool for testing (I know its unusual at is Angs egg but it all helps)  We saw a nice registrar who took an interest esp when I kept stressing that it was a text book embryo and the best of 20 young eggs and that I really could not understsand why it had happened again like this.
As ever I feel empowered by FF and am demaning counselling and the testing.
When there is anything else to report i will get back to you.
As ever thank you to everyone for your support.
I/we will not b beaten by this.
I have taken a tablet to aid the medically managed m/c and go back in on Friday all day - all very deja vu as its the third time and on the old ward where I had ds.  
Just hope this ok feeling at mo stay - I just look at everyone else on ff and they dust themselves down and get back in the saddle.
Although its getting harder.
love
susie


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Suzy

Glad your both sort of feeling ok, or as well as yu can be in the circumstances, my heart really goes out to you, what tests are they going to do for you babes.

Take care of yourself and post me anytime you need a chat ok.

take some quality time out for yourselves now you both need it.

love

crazybabe


----------



## B777

Hi Susy

Glad to hear from you and that you are staying so strong --- you are still an inspiration to us all. You give so much but don't forget we are here for you too.   

It's good to get as much testing as possible and to get answers b4 you go for FET. In addition to testing the embryo you should also checking to see if you've had sufficient progesterone and estrogen support, your blood flow to the uterus and the womb environment for immune issues. Can you get a blood test asap to see your current hormone levels? Find a mc specialist if need be. Everyone really want your FET to work. I'm not familiar with MCs so I apologies if I may be barking up the wrong tree, it's just that it's so important to get answers and to make sure your FET will be well monitored. 

Take great care of yourself, your DH & DS, we are all thinking of you. 

love
Bea


----------



## wendie

Dear Suszy i am so sorry,this is so unfair, you have been such a tower of strength to so many of us on this site, and i really hope that once this sinks in, that you will use your FF friends because you have so many that will  want to help you,im sending you lots of         Pm me any time you need to 
                                        Wendie


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Suz

Just checking in to see how you are, hope your feeling okay, I'l chat more later okay.

Bye for now

crazybabe


----------



## SUSZY

dear girls
I so appreciate all your comments, it means so much - more than you will ever know.
i really dont want any one to lose faith re donor eggs as there is not reason that they should not work.
I feel honoured that I have been an inspiration to so many and yet I feel that you have all been an inspriation to me - I have seen you all go through so mch and come back fighting for more.

Kay - pupo kay           we are all routing for you and relying on your to carry the mantle and I need to follow you with my FET

crazybabe - I so appreciate your support and posts - thank you so much it means a lot - you have been through a lot too.
I am ok - not sure why - really not sure why - but I still have hope - and I have you lot - what more could I ask for?

Wendie - I am glad that I have been a tower of strength - not sure why or where I get it from but I have to find a reason for the continual tests I keep getting - I remember hearing about IVF and infertility and miscarriage and not thinking they were relevant to my life but it has turned out they are.  I cannot believe the path my life has taken the last few years but since finding ff and you lot I feel that I have a purpose - does that make sense.  I am really concerned that this does not effect your enjoyment of your success or make you worry unnecessairly. I thought it was my eggs at fault and think in some ways they are as I had no success from clommid or IUI but it seems there is something that stops the heart beat between 8 and 9 weeks do not have a glue what.
(ps I was on three pessaries for prostegene and 8 tablets of oestrogen - its hard to remember all the time and I think sometimes towards the end I took the midday one a bit late (hope thats not the reason) 

Bea - yes hopefully i am getting all sort of tests but probably mainly from a blood test, its so annoying that they do not do anything until you have three but now they are testing the embryo/baby not sure what to call it (I saw it last night when it came out - see full story on my diary) it was not as bad as it sounds but actually really lovely in an intact placenta/egg sac with a tiny little thing size of 20p piece floating around - yes its sad and not sure how I am coping but I am fascinated by the whole thing - anyway part of me just wanted to put it in the garden but getting it tested is what we think is the best thing and dh says if it helps us and others then its worth it. we so want to do the FET and its quite cheap at 800 and 104 for the **** but really we need to find out what goes wrong first although I think for closure we will go through it anyway. I appreciate any help or advise than anyone has, I did not bleed it just stopped and do think with 3 pessaries and 8 tablets of oestrogen was probably enough.

Ang - I love you so much and am so grateful for this wonderful opp and am upset for both of us.  thanks sweetheart for posting for me.

Angel - thanks as ever for your lovely supportive comments, you have been through hell and you are still smiling - you are an inspiration to me - can you say a prayer for lost potential baby at your monestry with a candle please - sorry know i have asked you before but where exact are you/monestry can I google it.  Good luck sweetheart with your tx fingers crossed.

Milly - thank you so much for all your supportive msg and texts - it means a lot - you have been through such a horrible experience and you pick yourself up and you are an inspiration to me too

incy lovie - thinking of you and hope things get better for you too sweetheart -   

wanabe mum - if you need to pm me with what you go through then please do, I feel with my bfp I got distracted a bit and lost touch but I am back here now and am here to help and stay!

Redmond - know she is awy and hope she is having a good time, dont think she knows my horrible news.

wendeth - hope you are ok keep postive sweetheart

mitchie - hope you are ok sweetheart

as have said above passed the embryo/baby last night (see diary for full story) went in today for formaility, had scan only a bit left to come out of lining had two more tablets  - we have appt re recurrent m/c and results of test on emb/baby on 15 feb. More waiting.  will keep you updated - bit concerned I am so ok but you lot all help me so much

lots of love to everyone as ever
love
susie


----------



## Spaykay

Susie - I am glad to see you so strong, and don't worry about feeling okay...it sometimes feels strange not to be angry or upset but we all cope differently. Strength is what keeps driving us towards success. If we all fell apart then we'd just give up wouldn't we. I'm very proud of your attitude and wish you the best of luck with the tests     I hope they give you some answers for the sorrow you have passed. Take care of yourself. 

I hope I can give FET a good name   to give you all added hope, I'm not feeling too hopeful though, sorry.

Kay xxx


----------



## Angel KJ

evening sweeties,

Kay - keep      darling... it's not over yet PUPO lady   

Suzy - will be going up to the monastery tmrw... will say a prayer and light a candle for your embie/baby and for you too... I don't have any photos so will take some and pm you .... I so hope you get some answers, I don't think that anything is worse than not knowing why?


Nitey nite my honeyz

  xx


----------

